# Anyone left here? Snowbird, Utah...



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

We(family) were at Ogden that weekend 16/17 for my daughters roller derby bout, and i honestly thought of bringing my gear but it was warm there at 82 degrees. Next time..:hope:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

May 17th Colorado


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup! Jealous doesn't even begin to cover it! :thumbsup: :bowdown:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Was in knee to waist deep pow on Thursday.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I snowboarded down a 14er here on Sunday, got sunburned even with 3 coats of sunblock-- going on a canyoneering trip for a week, then will be back "home" to attempt another 14er snowboard descent the last weekend of May. Into June, I'm not sure what I'll do. There is a lot of home maintenance I've been neglecting.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Ughhh. So jealous that you guys are getting face shots in May! I wish the east coast got that kinda love!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> My skiing buddy got sent on a biz trip and convinced his bosses to let him stay near Snowbird. He got there just as the last big dump of snow started falling. He said the mountain has been closing at about 2:00 pm each day because of warm temps. Then I got a text yesterday that he had to ride the tram down because he was at the top when they closed the mountain around noon because of an avalanche. Wow. On May 19th. Jealous.


I'm at Snowbird right now (business trip to SLC and decided to stay in the mountains) but they're not open during the week this late in the season - Friday through Sunday only. Your buddy must have been riding on Sunday because the mountain was closed Monday the 19th. I was going to bring my gear but since I'm only here Mon - Fri I wouldn't have had a chance to get on the mountain. Snowbird is open this coming weekend but that's it for the season. The lower part of the mountain is mostly closed and pretty thin but the upper elevations still look decent.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> Ughhh. So jealous that you guys are getting face shots in May! I wish the east coast got that kinda love!


There's areas in New York that'll hook you up with that kind of... love.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> There's areas in New York that'll hook you up with that kind of... love.



Guess I set myself up for that one. Hahaha.... But seriously though... I wish we had snow... I'm summerizing my boards today...


----------

